

How to compost your own s**t "A composting toilet and humanure for the garden" - kirstendirksen
http://faircompanies.com/videos/view/a-composting-toilet-and-humanure-for-garden/

======
rmason
Not a good idea, for one thing it is against the law in most states.

If you do not manage the composting process correctly you can transmit
pathogens that are dangerous to humans.

------
sleepingbot
I wonder if we are ready for taking care of our own humanure in other ways
that would be considered a "regression" in terms of urbanity, progress, etc.

~~~
kirstendirksen
Vancouver's CK Choi building has public composting toilets.. it's pretty
modern looking. Probably depends on how they're designed.

